# 세계는 넓고 할 말은 많다



## idialegre

I can't figure out what this headline means: 세계는 넓고 할 말은 많다.

My best try at translating it would be "The world is wide and there's a lot to say." But that doesn't make much sense to me. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Kross

Since headlines are usually written in a compact fashion with several words that summarize their whole stories, it is hard to understand the hidden meaning only from titles, even for Korean natives. So will you provide more context or the link for the story for us?

Through Google search results, I just found your question could be associated with this article with the same headline you posted. It represents the viewpoint of the former CEO of Daewoo, Kim Woo-joong, on the fall of his corporate. Kim still believes his company would've survived the financial crisis had it not been for the government's (unfair) intervention back then. Now he thinks it is the right and safer time to speak his mind openly that has been suppressed for a long time. This might be what the headline truely means if we are talking about the same story.

(source: https://www.facebook.com/huffpostko...207520000.1409218581./381225075358490/?type=1 )


----------



## jean-h

Kross said:


> Since headlines are usually written in a compact fashion with several words that summarize their whole stories, it is hard to understand the hidden meaning only from titles, even for Korean natives. So will you provide more context or the link for the story for us?
> 
> Through Google search results, I just found your question could be associated with this article with the same headline you posted. It represents the viewpoint of the former CEO of Daewoo, Kim Woo-joong, on the fall of his corporate. Kim still believes his company would've survived the financial crisis had it not been for the government's (unfair) intervention back then. Now he thinks it is the right and safer time to speak his mind openly that has been suppressed for a long time. This might be what the headline truely means if we are talking about the same story.
> 
> (source: https://www.facebook.com/huffpostko...207520000.1409218581./381225075358490/?type=1 )



I agree with you. In addition, it seems the parody of Mr. Kim's book <세계는 넓고 할 일은 많다.>


----------



## idialegre

jean-h said:


> I agree with you. In addition, it seems the parody of Mr. Kim's book <세계는 넓고 할 일은 많다.>



Oh yes, that makes it clear. Thanks!


----------

